# Plasma 3



## skyler (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anybody have an eta on the new tt bike?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking like 2011. It's not released for 2010...


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

Just an update, its out now, you can buy it through www.trisports.com


----------

